# Toro power clear 721



## Bill Morse (1 mo ago)

Recently purchase a toro power clear 721 e snowblower. Like it real well over my Honda Hs 520a. The only thing that I would like to change is adding an online gas shut off valve for summer storage. Has anyone ever done that. Just quirious.??
Thanks Bill


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I did one to a Snowmaster, which is essentially the same engine. There are a few ways to do it, but none are super easy due to the location and length of the fuel line.

Key takeaways is the fuel line is 5mm (3/16") so you can't use the common briggs and stratton shutoff found at hardware stores. 

Here's the link to how I did it.

Snowmaster Fuel Shutoff Valve Installed


----------



## Bill Morse (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the information was hoping it would be a simple cut the fuel line and splice in the shut off valve. Have not looked at it closely. Will ponder.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

I too have a 721 and thought about adding a shut off. Used a flash light to take a look under the cover and there isn't much room. Don't want the fuel hose to take an upward routing just for easy access to the valve. I elected to not bother adding one.


----------

